# Some advice about barking



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe is 9 months today







and is truly one of the great loves of my life. Having said that, whenever we go out with her (shopping etc.) she will start barking at everything. People, things, you get the picture. Some times she isn't quite as bad as others, other times she can get quite embarrasing. Case in point - today we were at Home Depot with Chloe. She made such a silly fool of herself, I had to hold her in my arms the entire time. Most times she'll ride in the cart. People started to look at us like we had a miniature version of Cujo









Is there anything we can do to curb this behavior. She currently taking private classes at Pet Smart, because they were the only ones I could find locally that didn't want to put her in some type of collar. We have made *great* progress with everything, and my husband and I are delighted. The only thing the trainer suggested is taking our treat bag with us when we take her out, tell her to "stop" when she starts barking and reward her when she does. I haven't tried it yet though, although today I would have tried _anything_.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Good thing she's as cute as a button :lol:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I can't be much help but if misery loves company I can say that Kallie does the same thing! You can hear her barking and "screaming" echoing all over PetSmart!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Does Chloe know any tricks like lay down or sit? My boyfriend and I try to distract them by making them do commands. SOMETIMES it works and sometimes it doesnt. This is what happens when we dont socialize them enough. Oh well.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

This diffenitly worked at home for us. THE CAN,put some pennies or nickles in it & tape the top and when she barks shake it by her face. Dont say anything ,just shake. I did this one afternoon and broke BOTH boys of barking. Now even if they think about barking I show them the can and they dont even start.You could take one with you to places a few times, if it works for your baby.I know it hasent always worked for others,but it sure did for us.







I almost didnt try it and was sorry i had waited so long.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I like the can idea better than the treat idea. It seems to me that you might be confusing Chloe by "rewarding" her for barking. She could just start barking so you reward her when she stops. Remember what we read in our book club "The Culture Club'", the author said they will continue any behavior because they have no reason not to. Make the barking a dangerous thing by rattling the can. 

That's just my opinion, I have no experience either way.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I'm like K/C's mom, can only empathize. We have three. Sylphide sets Ozzy off, and they both bark at everyone and everything outside. They think they rule the neighborhood. And so now the puppy is learning from them  

Fortunately, they don't do this when we venture outside the neighborhood. I think it's a "territory" thing.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Coming up to the door of my house, it sounds as though you are arriving at the dog pound! It is out of control. Even if I never turned my alarm on again, I doubt any burgular would even try to get in. And they sound meaner than 4 pounds!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 5 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Coming up to the door of my house, it sounds as though you are arriving at the dog pound!  It is out of control.  Even if I never turned my alarm on again, I doubt any burgular would even try to get in.  And they sound meaner than 4 pounds!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40342*


[/QUOTE]
Well, it sounds like we've all got little barkers! Mine are the same way..... both just bark up a storm if anyone comes to door. And last night when I had company staying upstairs, they barked quite a bit through the night and early morning as noises were made up there... These little guys are really good watch dogs....

During the time that Rosebud was alive my burgular alarm was having quite a few false alarms. When it went off, if she was not barking I could be assured that it was nothing to worry about.....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have some questions and will give some general advice, but it could be better depending on your answers. 

1. What is her posture/demeaner when she is barking?

2. When does she start barking?

3. What exactly are you doing when she barks? How do you respond to it? 

I, personally, would not use an aversive (penny can, squirt bottle) in this type of situation. If she is insecure, nervous, etc., it may aggravate the situation and make her more insecure rather than building her comfort level. 

I would work on socializing her and teaching her appropriate behaviors in these types of situations using positive reinforcement. I find the clicker particularly handy in situations such as this, but you don't have to use it (you can click for quiet). I would start with a lower stress, quieter situation than Home Depot. Maybe a small pet shop she's unfamiliar with or an outdoor cafe or something like that at a quiet time. I would take her and some yummy treats, go right in and work some obedience and right back out praising her for doing these appropriate behaviors the entier time. Make it really brief and slowly build up your strolling around the store, etc. If this is too much for her, you may have to start just driving to a park outdoors and working alone there at first before you get to a building. 

The idea is to get her comfortable in new situations instead of being nervous and insecure and looking for reinforcement from you in inappropriate ways according to people (barking). Instead we are backing off on the situation so she is more comfortable and teaching her the appropriate behaviors and having her look to you for guidance. When a dog has the skills to allow mom or dad to take the wheel and be comfortable in that, they tend to adjust better to new situations and not be so nervous. 

Keep up with the positive training as well. Maybe to a tricks class if you can find one. It is a lot of fun!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 5 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Coming up to the door of my house, it sounds as though you are arriving at the dog pound!  It is out of control.  Even if I never turned my alarm on again, I doubt any burgular would even try to get in.  And they sound meaner than 4 pounds!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40342*


[/QUOTE]
they didnt sound that loud when i knocked LOL maybe u have good soundproofing










parker only barks when its me at the door







LOL i guess hes just saying "hey pick me up and love me momma!"


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink really only barks ferociously like that when company comes to the door, or if he can see someone or something outside our house. That makes me think his is definitely a territorial issue. He will/does often bark at other dogs when we are out places. I can't determine whether he wants to play with/eat them...







Most of the time it is the bigger dogs he does it to, so I don't give him a chance to find out.









Anyway, my whole point is that it IS very embarrassing when company comes over....







. If they are staying, I usually have to make them hold him immediately..if they hold him, carry him around for a few minutes, he is usually fine with them staying. But if they ignore him... :new_Eyecrazy: he WILL NOT shut-up!

I may try the can thing sometime...I did get him to stop when the plumber came by putting him in the crate and everytime he barked I would hit the top of the metal crate and say "no bark". A few times of this and he stopped and curled up in his bed. So maybe the can would work too.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 6 2005, 07:58 AM
> *Anyway, my whole point is that it IS very embarrassing when company comes over....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yup,thats how the boys were too. I had been trainging the to "sit stay" but in the mean time the CAN certaining saved my sanity!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 6 2005, 07:58 AM
> *If they are staying, I usually have to make them hold him immediately..if they hold him, carry him around for a few minutes, he is usually fine with them staying.  But if they ignore him... :new_Eyecrazy: he WILL NOT shut-up!*


YES! Kallie is the same way. If the visitor to my home ignores her, she will go crazy with the barking, "digging to China" at their legs, etc. When visitor speaks to her and even sits on the floor and plays with her for a short time, she is fine. I think she does this because she is unsure of the visitor and doesn't know if they are a good person or bad. So, she wants the visitor to know that she is in charge, etc. And she just won't relax if there is a "questionable" person in the house.

I tried the "can" on Kallie when she was a puppy and it totally freaked her out. A trainer came to the house and had mentioned the can and I told her what happened before. She said that some dogs are "sound sensitive" and that I should not use the can on Kallie again. She is so sensitive to sound that if I clang a pot in the kitchen, she will go running all the way to the bedroom and in to her crate.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 6 2005, 09:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

If I clang pots, Brink runs a little, but then comes to investigate to see what I have done..







I don't know how he will take to the can...


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree with JMM. The more you aclimate them to be in different places the better off you are. When my littles try to greet me at home with barking I put my arms close to my body and turn away from them without saying a word. As soon as they stop I lavish them with atention. It takes a lot of self disiplen not to just pick them up and give them love but if you do you're just promoting their behavior. When you have mor than one it's tougher because they have a pack mentality but consistancy really helps.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Mar 6 2005, 10:04 AM
> *I agree with JMM. The more you aclimate them to be in different places the better off you are. When my littles try to greet me at home with barking I put my arms close to my body and turn away from them without saying a word. As soon as they stop I lavish them with atention. It takes a lot of self disiplen not to just pick them up and give them love but if you do you're just promoting their behavior. When you have mor than one it's tougher because they have a pack mentality but consistancy really helps.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mine are fine when I come home...it is if a stranger comes in here that they go totally bonkers!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I have friends and family do the same thing but it's kind of hard to train complete strangers LOL


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you all for the suggestions. She goes out places with me quite often so this is definately a behavior I have to deal with. She was unusually 'bad' at Home Depot even though she's been there before, and I think it was also because she had to poop









To answer some of the questions, Chloe has always been a fierce watchdog. She will bark at major threats like my husbands lunch cooler, clothes on hangers - you get the idea. Usually I will show her what it is and tell her it's okay and she's fine.

When we are out, what she barks at really depends. She will not bark at everyone - just some people. It could be their hat or purse that sets her off, because it scares her. Usually I will do the same thing and tell her it's okay and she settles down. If she continues then I tell her "stop". This will usually work for a few seconds and then she'll start again. My trainer thinks that reinforcing her bahavior when she responds to the word "stop" is the way to go by treating her. I don't know what to think.

Yesterday at Home Depot she started barking the minute we walked through the door, and continued the whole time on and off - mostly on.

JMM thank you for responding, and I hope this clarifies somewhat. I appreciate everyone's input. This is definately an 'out ' behavior and not so much at home.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Laceydoes this too. She is going to start obience class again in April and this summer she is going to start agility class. She is such a smart little girl. She needs her confidence built back up. When the weather was nice she went all over the place with my hubby and me. But once it got cold she hasn't gone anywhere. That was our fault. We are now taking her on car rides and will slowly get her back out in the "public." Nothing to stressful for her right now. We will start slowly and work her up to the obience class.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your response makes me think that her being uncomfortable and unsure in the situation is probably right on. Desensitizing her to these situations and having her look to you for guidance rather than trying to take control of the situation herself should help.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Mar 6 2005, 10:14 AM
> *I have friends and family do the same thing but it's kind of hard to train complete strangers LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, the plumber and the bug lady aren't too keen on giving him "love" so that he'll hush the barking...


----------

